# Is Europe a Country?



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Read this NY Times book review/article:
* Dumb and Dumber: Are Americans Hostile to Knowledge?*

But more importantly, watch this video (be ready to laugh or be embarrassed)


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

Sad, truly sad....


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

That is Kelly Pickler.... my wife just informed me. She was an American Idol finalist. I am sure she has a lot of money now so you think she would travel. 
People never stop amazing me. We truly are a stupid country.

Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Sad but True*

Sadly explains why we are in the condition we are today!


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

JSpira said:


> Read this NY Times book review/article:
> * Dumb and Dumber: Are Americans Hostile to Knowledge?*
> 
> But more importantly, watch this video (be ready to laugh or be embarrassed)


Can there ever be too many hot, dumb, blonde chicks?

I think not.

God bless America.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Read this NY Times book review/article:
> * Dumb and Dumber: Are Americans Hostile to Knowledge?*


I spent a year as an exchange student in Tennessee in the 80s. You wouldn't believe what kind of questions about Europe I've heard there.

e.g. once I said: "In Europe things are like this and that..."

Tennessean student: "What? You're from Europe? You always said you're from Germany!"


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

mapezzul said:


> That is Kelly Pickler....


I think she is so hot, but then she opens her mouth and starts talking which totally ruins it for me.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Is there any proof that Europeans are in any way more "worldly" than Americans are? Life is local, no matter where you are from. 

Not that a basic understanding of geography shouldn't be expected in most people that attend any kind of schooling, but to single Americans out as benighted is not needed.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

obmd1 said:


> Is there any proof that Europeans are in any way more "worldly" than Americans are? Life is local, no matter where you are from.
> 
> Not that a basic understanding of geography shouldn't be expected in most people that attend any kind of schooling, but to single Americans out as benighted is not needed.


Read Jacoby´s book. I think she addresses that. And yes, Americans seem to be more insular than most.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

This country is sharply divided by intelligence level; you got maybe 20% of people with high IQ / education who make a good living, read, travel and so on. And then you got the rest. The problem is that people do not intermingle much; smart people go to certain school, get certain jobs and hang out together. That leads to marriages among the same group of people and in turn perpetuates the IQ differences. This trend will continue and will likely worsen, since we could alwways count on the skilled immigrants from Europe and elsewhere in the past; now, most if the immigrants who come here are less educated, whereas most immigrants / migrants who come to Europe are.


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

mullman said:


> I think she is so hot, but then she opens her mouth and starts talking which totally ruins it for me.


reminds me the "other" one with the chicken of the sea episode... sad, sad, but I also get it all the time... I am from Belgium... and I am often asked if it is the capital for France...???:dunno::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Read Jacoby´s book. I think she addresses that. And yes, Americans seem to be more insular than most.


Well, you got to remember... (but off course it migth be different in another 50 years...)
America is one big block - you used to travel in every direction, and you still spoke the same language and did not need a passport...
Where I come from, 100 miles east and I need to speak Luxemburg, 150 miles in the same direction, itis German; 150 limes north it is Dutch and 100 miles south, it is ranch...
so Europe had to adapt and learn out to communicate in order to do business, so awarness of our surrounding is more helpfull in Europe than in the US...


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

obmd1 said:


> Is there any proof that Europeans are in any way more "worldly" than Americans are? Life is local, no matter where you are from.


America is such a huge country between two oceans. I bet more than 50%, perhaps 70% of all Americans have never got in touch with a foreign country or even travelled there.

European countries are small. Germany shares borders with 9 countries.

From where I live I can drive to the following countries within 5 hours:

Austria, Switzerland, Czech republic, slovakia, Italy, Switzerland, France.

So here 99% of all people have been to neighboring countries wich necessarily involves broadening your horizon and taking interest in other cultures.

_(Even cultures like the Austrian which is absolutely exotic to us Bavarians... _


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> America is such a huge country between two oceans. I bet more than 50%, perhaps 70% of all Americans have never got in touch with a foreign country or even travelled there.
> 
> European countries are small. Germany shares borders with 9 countries.
> 
> ...


I was also told that to get a good job in Europe now, you need to speak 5 languages.


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

Truely sad. This is like people I know that claim that going to Europe to see old rocks is not their thing. We are talking about professionals here. My kids at age 6 and 9 have done more travelling to Europe and in the US than the average person I know and their knowledge shows it.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

DXK said:


> I was also told that to get a good job in Europe now, you need to speak 5 languages.


Slightly exaggerated in most professions.

You need to speak the language of the country you work in plus English and you'll be fine. In some cases French or Spanish might be helpful.


----------



## Blue1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> America is such a huge country between two oceans. I bet more than 50%, perhaps 70% of all Americans have never got in touch with a foreign country or even travelled there.
> 
> European countries are small. Germany shares borders with 9 countries.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is a matter of size or location, I come from Australia and we are a long way from anywhere. Ausrtalians take an interest in what is happening in teh rest of the world. We see all these great places on TV and read about in books and we wont to know more and see more. I spent 5 years travelling the world, I worked winters in Austria and France as a ski instructor and then used the money I saved in winter to travel in summer. In my travels I mainlt came across other Australians and New Zealanders, why I don't know. I know live in the US and can't believe how little most Americans know about the rest of the world. I don't think it is a matter of intelligence but what your interests are. It is like the World Series, you aonly paly basball against one country but this is a world series. I don't doubt the US is the best at baseball but you should play against other countries to truley call yourself a world champion. The emphisis is put on local news and sports and not what the rest of the world is doing or what it is like. The US just has very little interest in the rest of the world.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> America is such a huge country between two oceans. I bet more than 50%, perhaps 70% of all Americans have never got in touch with a foreign country or even travelled there.


Size is not the reason. I've travelled Russia extensively which is an even bigger country than the US, obviously and found the people to be much more cosmpolitan and aware of the world around them.

I'm willing to bet that most Canadians would also know the capital of Hungary.

The fundamental problem is that knowledge and science are demonized, ridiculed and marginalized in this country. Athletes and the entertainment industry are promoted and idolized, while scientific education is made fun of and defunded at every turn.

I love Kelly, she's so honest and dumb and down to earth and not ashamed of it. Something to be said about that... You should've seen the episode where a famous French chef was trying to feed her oysters. THAT was beyond hilarious.

And there's a clip of the "The View" which is basically a daytime television show for idiots. And one of the hosts boldly proclaimed that a) Christianity is the first religion ever and nothing came before Jesus Christ and b) she thinks evolution is nonsense and c) she's not sure whether the world is round or flat.

I'm serious. This is on a program watched by millions, here's the clip:


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Blue1 said:


> I The US just has very little interest in the rest of the world.


That's true. A reason might be - besides the USA being so large - that everyday life in the US is not very much affected of what happens in the rest of world. At least that's what many people in the Southern states and the mid west think.

A beauty revue in Hope Arkansas is more interesting than national elections in France.


----------



## Eurocar (Dec 8, 2005)

Sad but some people don't even know that Oregon's a state!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2007)

I happened to catch that episode the day it aired. I remembered thinking "you've got to be kidding me..." But then again, many people cant even point to a country like Germany on a map.


----------



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

gjwilson said:


> The original idea is good (who could be against finding a hot Euro babe:dunno, however you are equating knowledge about a small US state (pop 800K) to a large European country (pop 10 million).
> 
> The average hot Euro babe may not know the capital of South Dakota but would know it was a state (not a country).
> 
> Would the average American Hot babe know the name of any of of the Counties of Hungary (or their capitals).


American Hot Babes are all above average!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

JSpira said:


> Carter gave a radio address in Spanish, broadcast to Cuba, if my recollection is correct (and it usually is :angel
> 
> For your president, do you mean the midwest of the U.S.?


Yes. He was campaigning, so his audience was a pool of potential voters as well.


----------



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

gjwilson said:


> The original idea is good (who could be against finding a hot Euro babe:dunno, however you are equating knowledge about a small US state (pop 800K) to a large European country (pop 10 million).
> 
> The average hot Euro babe may not know the capital of South Dakota but would know it was a state (not a country).
> 
> Would the average American Hot babe know the name of any of of the Counties of Hungary (or their capitals).


Just like the children of Lake Wobegon, every American Hot Babe is above average!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

uncle ken said:


> ich bin ein berliner


Right language, wrong president.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

My guess is:

Jefferson, French and in Louisiana.


----------



## dp330ci (Apr 3, 2002)

The world according to Americans...


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

where are all these girls, i wish i met some of them


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

> The world according to Americans...


Things like that are only funny if it was not true. Sadly, that is not the case.


----------



## dp330ci (Apr 3, 2002)

> Things like that are only funny if it was not true. Sadly, that is not the case.


+1


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I disagree. I still think it's hilarious. Sometimes the truth is funnier than fiction.


----------



## Eurocar (Dec 8, 2005)

With bimmerfest mod's


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Eurocar said:


> With bimmerfest mod's


Genial!


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

This is one of the best threads ever on this forum.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cosmos said:


> This is one of the best threads ever on this forum.


I would have to agree. :angel:


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

dp330ci said:


> The world according to Americans...


This is probable the funniest thing I've ever read on bimmerfest. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

cosmos said:


> My guess is:
> 
> Jefferson, French and in Louisiana.


I don't think Jefferson talked much. He ran his presidency with the pen. Campaigning for yourself was also considered to be in poor taste in Jefferson's time.

I somehow wish that notion would become fashionable again. 

Here's a summary of hints to date:

The president spoke German to midwestern farmers, while campaigning. He died in office. 
The final hint is that he came from Ohio. Too bad presidents from Ohio have a nasty habit of dying in office.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Narrows it down to
James Garfield
William McKinley
Warren G Harding


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I seem to recall that Garfield (who was a professor of the classics before becoming president) was well versed in Latin and Greek.

Just a thought.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

JSpira said:


> I seem to recall that Garfield (who was a professor of the classics before becoming president) was well versed in Latin and Greek.
> 
> Just a thought.


And German. He ran his campaign from his front porch in Mentor, Ohio. He addressed groups of German-speaking inhabitants of Ohio and Pennsylvania.

Congratulations.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

iversonm said:


> Congratulations.


Danke.

Of course my other answer of Carter was correct also you realize :angel:

So I won twice.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

JSpira said:


> Danke.
> 
> Of course my other answer of Carter was correct also you realize :angel:
> 
> So I won twice.


2 is better than one.  I didn't think he addressed Cuba while in office.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Eurocar said:


> 4. Germany shares borders with 9 countries one of which may or may not be the United States.


Great news! I was starting to get bored with these weekend trips to Italy all the time. Finally a new destination! :thumbup:
Too bad I'm married to a cleaning lady who never leaves her home state..


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

gjwilson said:


> Would the average American Hot babe know the name of any of of the Counties of Hungary (or their capitals).


Would I care! If hot - I think not!


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Elvis loved Kennedy*



uncle ken said:


> ich bin ein berliner


I read somewhere that the people of Berlin giggled a bit when Kennedy spoke those words. It seems that the locals referred to a jelly-filled donut as a Berliner!


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

jvogt1 said:


> I read somewhere that the people of Berlin giggled a bit when Kennedy spoke those words. It seems that the locals referred to a jelly-filled donut as a Berliner!


that's what I used to think also but apparently, kennedy said it correctly:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ich_bin_ein_Berliner#Jelly_doughnut_urban_legend


----------



## 64Dutch (Jul 31, 2007)

SeeYal said:


> reminds me the "other" one with the chicken of the sea episode... sad, sad, but I also get it all the time... I am from Belgium... and I am often asked if it is the capital for France...???:dunno::rofl::rofl:


I have some very well educated friends that refer to my home country as Denmark or Sweden..of course it is the land of "the Dutch", Holland, The Netherlands. I just don't have the energy to correct them anymore: drink my Heineken, eat some Gouda cheese, pick some tulips and shine my wooden shoes.:rofl:


----------



## M550 (Jan 31, 2007)

How many people in Europe know the capital of the State of Kansas? It is not necessarily a good thing that everyone in a country aspire to be Warren Buffet. We should recognize the uniqueness of the American education system. Only in America, so many college dropouts or non-elite school graduates become billionaires. If Europe were a country, it might be stronger.


----------



## gjwilson (Apr 28, 2007)

M550 said:


> How many people in Europe know the capital of the State of Kansas? It is not necessarily a good thing that everyone in a country aspire to be Warren Buffet. We should recognize the uniqueness of the American education system. Only in America, so many college dropouts or non-elite school graduates become billionaires. If Europe were a country, it might be stronger.


Why do Americans insist on equating European country capitals with small US state capitals?

Are you implying that the capital of a state with 2.6 million people is about the same in the world's view as a country like Hungary, with a population of 10 million?:dunno:


----------



## crazybelgian (Oct 17, 2006)

64Dutch said:


> I have some very well educated friends that refer to my home country as Denmark or Sweden..of course it is the land of "the Dutch", Holland, The Netherlands. I just don't have the energy to correct them anymore: drink my Heineken, eat some Gouda cheese, pick some tulips and shine my wooden shoes.:rofl:


I feel your pain, but I wouldn't call them real friends. For me it is just some of my colleges that can't remember that I'm from Belgium. All of my friends know and won't make a mistake like that.


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

M550 said:


> How many people in Europe know the capital of the State of Kansas? It is not necessarily a good thing that everyone in a country aspire to be Warren Buffet. We should recognize the uniqueness of the American education system. Only in America, so many college dropouts or non-elite school graduates become billionaires. If Europe were a country, it might be stronger.


Well, where I grew up, I learned that the US is a country made out of various states, one of which is Kansas... I probably can not pick every capital of every state, I am sure, unlike a good Patriot American, like yourself can, but I just know that Kansas is not the Capitol of Tennessee...?????


----------



## move.over (Oct 1, 2005)

gjwilson said:


> Why do Americans insist on equating European country capitals with small US state capitals?
> 
> Are you implying that the capital of a state with 2.6 million people is about the same in the world's view as a country like Hungary, with a population of 10 million?:dunno:


What about the Capitals of States like New York or Calfifornia, ask any average European and you would get answer like New York City and Los Angeles. Both states rival many European Countries.


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

crazybelgian said:


> I feel your pain, but I wouldn't call them real friends. For me it is just some of my colleges that can't remember that I'm from Belgium. All of my friends know and won't make a mistake like that.


Now that is funny, what a coincidence... two Belgians in a BMW forum in the middle of the USA, a country, that is...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> I was starting to get bored with these weekend trips to Italy all the time.


I would LOVE to go back to Italy, I miss it sooo much! U suck!

Reading through some of these posts I have a few comments.

I was in some "advanced" classes when I was in grade school/middle/high school. I knew all of the aforementioned stuff at some point, but I really don't remember too much of it.

I really don't think I could name all of the capitals of states in the US. I travel frequently; unfortunately, I probably couldn't tell you the names of the capitals of all the places I've been. Sad but true.

At least I know Europe is a freaking continent.


----------



## move.over (Oct 1, 2005)

SeeYal said:


> Now that is funny, what a coincidence... two Belgians in a BMW forum in the middle of the USA, a country, that is...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


and throw in a few Dutch guys, not the one's from Pennsylvania, who are really German (Deutsch ) and we can start a low land sub forum. :bigpimp:

The funny thing is, when I went to Penn State, I was asked many times if I was Pennsylvania Dutch.


----------



## crazybelgian (Oct 17, 2006)

SeeYal said:


> Now that is funny, what a coincidence... two Belgians in a BMW forum in the middle of the USA, a country, that is...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


There might be more of us on this forum. I'm from Antwerp but moved here 8 years ago, where are you from?


----------



## gjwilson (Apr 28, 2007)

move.over said:


> What about the Capitals of States like New York or Calfifornia, ask any average European and you would get answer like New York City and Los Angeles. Both states rival many European Countries.


There is also the difference between the autonomy of a country vs a state.

While California may be population-wise larger than Hungary it does not play on the world stage in the same political sense as an autonomous nation does (ie can't raise an army, doesn't sit at the UN, doesn't make decisions on international trade etc).

At any rate, the example given was Kansas (and before that South Dakota) not CA and NY and so my question remains "Why do Americans equate small US states with European Countries?"


----------



## move.over (Oct 1, 2005)

gjwilson said:


> There is also the difference between the autonomy of a country vs a state.
> 
> While California may be population-wise larger than Hungary it does not play on the world stage in the same political sense as an autonomous nation does (ie can't raise an army, doesn't sit at the UN, doesn't make decisions on international trade etc).
> 
> At any rate, the example given was Kansas (and before that South Dakota) not CA and NY and so my question remains "Why do Americans equate small US states with European Countries?"


Because many Europeans equate US States with countries. Being from a small country, Holland, I have often compared it to New Jersey or Maryland.

Don't forget that many countries in Europe are smaller than any of the US States, just compare Luxembourg to Rhode Island, about the same size, but RI has twice the population.

Many EU countries can no longer make autonomous decisions, there is a European Parliment, there is the Euro, European Central Bank Etc.


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

crazybelgian said:


> There might be more of us on this forum. I'm from Antwerp but moved here 8 years ago, where are you from?


The opposite site... Bastogne... so I guess we'll continue in English...LOL:rofl::rofl:

PS: How amazing how our contrymen can not get their S**T together and unite to be successful...? I'll never understand that... I was in Germany and all my platoon was speaking deutch and withing 3 months, I was fluent... although I lost it after 17 years, but put me back over there for 2 months, and I'll be back...:dunno:


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Blue1 said:


> I spent 5 years travelling the world, I worked winters in Austria and France as a ski instructor and then used the money I saved in winter to travel in summer.


Hey, my kid's ski instructor was Australian, haha funny at first I thought she was Austrian and look how well she spoke English... Anyway, her name is Liza - do you know her?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

gjwilson said:


> Why do Americans insist on equating European country capitals with small US state capitals?
> 
> Are you implying that the capital of a state with 2.6 million people is about the same in the world's view as a country like Hungary, with a population of 10 million?:dunno:


Slovenia has less population. There are European countries with far less population than any state in the US.

I think the size of the population is a poor measure of a city's or country's importance...


----------



## Irish Paul (Jan 14, 2007)

In defense of the USA, I would like to remind my fellow Europeans that if it were not for America, there would be only one European language and culture - German.


----------

